# My bowhunting season is over!



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm officially done bowhunting for deer, until further notice. Further notice will consist of more dead coyotes or a Deer Gun Season kill.

I'm just seeing more coyotes than deer and seen another one yesterday morning, that passed by my stand by about 80 yards. Starting Monday, I'll be dedicating all my hunting time to killing coyotes in and around the sections that I hunt.

This isn't just a "rant" thing, as I've seen 2 deer for the entire season. When this area commonly produces a 2 or 3 deer sighting per week, so there's more to it. I used to hear coyotes in the distance...a mile or more away. This year, they're at the edge of the woods that I'm hunting, by last light and start yipping and howling as soon as I'm on the ground. Plus, I'm seeing coyote tracks on the deer trails that are used inside the woods and that used to never happen.

I'll be posting pics of kills in the Small Game Hunting section, as I get them. This ticks me off, but I've have to look at it from the perspective of another type of hunting opportunity and some "house cleaning". I may expand my range, as I'm already hearing from other land owners as to their coyote problems, pics on trail cams of a coyote with a fawn in its' mouth, etc.

A future hunting method of mine may consist of coyote hunting in the spring, so that I can deer hunt in the fall.

Hope to see you in the coyote hunting section soon.
Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

good luck....I have seen no deer the few times out, but i think it is more due to the neighbors dogs running my woods....I wish I have had the camera's out to see what's around....there are a few BIG scrapes so at least 1 good buck....the month down fishing the gulf sure did me in for the hunting this early bow season


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> ...I have seen no deer the few times out, but i think it is more due to the neighbors dogs running my woods...


ironman172,
That's a "sticky" situation. You know your neighbors better than I do, but if there's no other recourse, it might be better to *not* say anything to them and apply the SSS rule. Especially, if the dogs are not on their own property. You'd have to make the call on that one.

I know that any GW will shoot a dog on sight, that's chasing deer.

Bowhunter57


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

wow.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> ironman172,
> That's a "sticky" situation. You know your neighbors better than I do, but if there's no other recourse, it might be better to *not* say anything to them and apply the SSS rule. Especially, if the dogs are not on their own property. You'd have to make the call on that one.
> 
> I know that any GW will shoot a dog on sight, that's chasing deer.
> ...


a dog lover here, and killing deer isn't that important to me....they are just being dogs, but if ever got aggressive and didn't back down they would feel the lead  ....
this last weekend there they seem to stay close to home when I was there for the 4 days and there well traveled path in the past wasn't so well traveled anymore....but as stated the damaged has already been done


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Get after them.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i have an arrow in my quiver dedicated to coyote within 150 yards havent got to watch it fly yet


----------



## skerr (Oct 25, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> a dog lover here, and killing deer isn't that important to me....they are just being dogs, but if ever got aggressive and didn't back down they would feel the lead  ....
> this last weekend there they seem to stay close to home when I was there for the 4 days and there well traveled path in the past wasn't so well traveled anymore....but as stated the damaged has already been done


I love my dogs too but I won't hesitate to kill a yote. I had my elderly doberman get mauled by one this summer.






that's not even half of what they did to her So I have to say, I don't usually see any sense in killing if you're not eating it, but when it comes to defending dogs, family, and your food source I am all for taking as many coyotes out as possible!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

The only good yote is a very DEAD yote no matter how it's done!!!


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I love the enthusiasm but realistically, you will not do much to the population via hunting them. You may take out a few dumb ones but if you really want to control them, call in a trapper or have someone show you how to set snares for them. I had a similar experience on our property where deer sightings were minimal for two years and coyote sightings were through the roof. Four days of trapping with the help of a pro and have only seen one coyote in the last three years. (And he went down to an arrow) My friend did the same over a month and took 16 off his property. Naturally deer sightings recovered in short order. To remove numbers, trapping is much more effective than trying to hunt them.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bowhunter57 said:


> ironman172,
> That's a "sticky" situation. You know your neighbors better than I do, but if there's no other recourse, it might be better to *not* say anything to them and apply the SSS rule. Especially, if the dogs are not on their own property. You'd have to make the call on that one.
> 
> I know that any GW will shoot a dog on sight, that's chasing deer.
> ...


no one has a problem killing coyotes its reference to killing domesticated dogs and the stupid comment that a game warden wi shoot any dog chasing a deer.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bulloo7 (May 12, 2011)

Last week I used the primos bleat can and first call two coyotes jumped out of thicket came in to about 80 yards I launched an arrow but it jumped the string and missed. I need to buy a nice small 22 that I can pack and carry easily to start Piercing there ears with. 

Cheers

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

CasualFisherman said:


> I love the enthusiasm but realistically, you will not do much to the population via hunting them. You may take out a few dumb ones but if you really want to control them, call in a trapper or have someone show you how to set snares for them. I had a similar experience on our property where deer sightings were minimal for two years and coyote sightings were through the roof. Four days of trapping with the help of a pro and have only seen one coyote in the last three years. (And he went down to an arrow) My friend did the same over a month and took 16 off his property. Naturally deer sightings recovered in short order. To remove numbers, trapping is much more effective than trying to hunt them.


X2. Trapping and snaring is the most efficient way to effectively keep yote populations in check. There are many good predator trappers across the state(I'm not one of them:S) that would love to gain more farms to trap.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

Where are you located. Snaring coyotes is the only way to go. I have snared quite a few.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Kill them all, if they can do that to a Doberman, imagine what they can do to a child playing in the yard.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry to see what they did to your dog, was it a single coyote, or more than one. I just bought a Foxpro caller and will try to take out a few after deer season.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread but this seems to be the perfect opportunity to ask. Does anyone have any 'go to' reference books/DVDs/etc for coyote snaring? I am also in desparate need of cleaning out some yotes. I've been hard at it this season but have not had much luck with the snares. Any help or references would be awesome.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

here's a crash course

http://www.midwestwhitetail.com/gallery/154/media/4895/mw-offseason-133-its-a-trap.html


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

I am willing to give you detailed directions in person for a small fee where r u located? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

